# Mutual Migration in Pakistani Medical colleges



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

Students of Any medical college of Pakistan who are interested for migration among any medical college of Pakistan,plz post and discuss here..thanks


----------



## Naina Khan (Oct 24, 2012)

*Is There Anyone on This Forum Who Has Gotten Migrated From One Medical College to Another?*

i need information about migration.........i want to get migrated to lahore in government sector.can anyone help me?


----------



## goldlink007 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Intention for Migration*

I study in a government medical college in Mirpur, Azad Kashmir and I want to migrate to Punjab.... Is anyone willing????


----------



## Talha ejaz (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm studying in sheikh zaid medical clg rahim yar khan...anyone interested to do migration...plzzzz reply


----------



## Rachel Green (Oct 23, 2015)

you guys would be able to migrate in 3rd year (after 1st prof) and I've heard that process of migration is pretty difficult ..anyone who has contacts at higher authorities has got more chances

- - - Updated - - -

but I also know a person who migrated form sialkot or sahiwal med college to FMDC this year


----------



## kumaildanial (Dec 11, 2020)

I am student of Poonch Medical College Rawalkot.. any body from any other Medical College of Pakistan or AJk Interested in mutual migration??


----------

